# Thymol in syrup?



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

Does anyone add thymol to syrup? How much do you add? Does it leave residue in the combs? Is it legal?


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

there was a fairly long thead titled (something like???) is fumidillian necessary. there was a randy oliver site highlighted in this thread.

legal... I would assume thymol has not had the necessary legal documentation to be used as a systemic miticide.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

*nutritional supplement*

Yes, it is used as a " nutritional supplement" for the bees diet. The goal is healthy bees. 

Unfortunatally in our regulatory environment the words have to be used carfully. I do not use this as a mite treatment.

I would refer to Randy Olivers website, www.scientificbeekeeping.com for mixing instrutions.

I am currently delivering 1 gram per hive and am testing that delivery in 1 galllon of syrup in the feeder and also 1 gram in 1 pint of syrup poured on the top bars ( they clean it up pretty fast).

you will need to disolve crystals in rubbing alcohol then mix in surup.

Good luck with your new "nutritional Supplemental program"

Larry


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't think I would dissolve the crystals in rubbing alcohol. Why not use ethyl alcohol (not denatured)?

Thymol is registered with the EPA for use in beehives against _Varroa_.

http://www.epa.gov/pesticides/biopesticides/ingredients/tech_docs/brad_080402.pdf


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*thymol studies*

http://www.apicoltura.org/timolo-web/index.html


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thymolated syrup formula*

FYI: This is from Randy O. site.
Thymolated syrup formula 

Update: this strength of thymolated syrup does not appear to control nosema! I am currently undertaking a trial at 3x strength. My current recommendation is to use FumagilB in syrup per label directions. 



OK, here’s how you make the premix. You can use either ethyl or isopropyl alcohol. The cheapest and easiest is 91% isopropyl alcohol from the drug store (70% will also work, but won’t dissolve as much thymol). Isopropyl alcohol is relatively nontoxic to insects, and the small amount won’t hurt your bees. I wouldn’t use denatured ethanol, since they add nasty “ingestion deterrents.” Theoretically, you can dissolve 1g of thymol in 1ml of pure alcohol, but in practice this is difficult, and the solution doesn’t mix well with water. 

What works well is to add 12.5 grams of thymol crystals 88ml of of 91% isopropyl alcohol (total volume = 100ml) (from the drug store, isopropyl alcohol is not harmful to bees at this concentration; 70% works, but not as well; *151 proof Everclear grain alcohol or 160 proof vodka works great, and is less toxic to bees than isopropyl). *
Add 2ml of premix per gallon of syrup (2 tsp per 5 gallons). Slowly pour the premix into the hot water that you’re using to mix syrup (watch the fumes) and stir vigorously until thoroughly mixed. Note that thymol sinks in alcohol, but floats in water, and will rise to the surface of the syrup until it is thoroughly dissolved by stirring. The premix can also be added to the bottom of a tank as you fill it with warm HFCS. Caution: you should always wear nitrile gloves when handling thymol, if for nothing else, to remind you not to rub your eyes! If you do get it on your skin, wash it off with warm water—cold water won’t dissolve it.

OK, OK, I’ll do even more math for you, in order to help you to avoid mistakes. Here’s a really simple way of making the premix. Take a 1 pint (473ml) bottle of 91% alcohol, mark the fill level, then pour the alcohol out. Then weigh 59g of thymol crystals, and pour them carefully into the empty bottle. Then pour about three quarters of the alcohol back in, recap, and shake until the alcohol’s dissolved. Then top off back the the original fill level with alcohol. You now have a bottle of premix that will thymolate (dontcha just love the sound of that word?) 236 gallons of syrup. Similarly for a liter bottle, put in 125g thymol, and top off to 1 liter with alcohol. For God’s sake, immediately relabel the bottle so that no one rubs it on their skin (I guarantee you, they're not gonna drink it)! Any of these premixes can be added at the rate of 2ml per gallon of syrup.
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries.


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for that info Larry, and thanks for posting the instructions Bees4U! Has anyone found the thymol syrup to be beneficial to their colonys?


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

"nutritionally supplemented" the bees with thymol dissolved in 91% alcohol - saved the 160 proof vodka for myself ) 
Haven't noticed any difference in the bees. Maybe like vitamins, it takes awhile?


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

*Afternoon ****tails*

Yes, thats what they get.

As for results, don't know. The bees sure do let us know something is in the hive, they hang outside for a day or so.

What I have discovered in the past few years is that no matter what you treat with or a nutritional supplement that is given, the true results are not seen until the next Feburary when the bees are graded for almond pollination. Typically any hive that makes it to that time thrives the next season, so to make a judgment on the results is somewhat premature. As I am learning that I can see more with testing, I will still hold final results until next pollination season.

With That said the bees do look good, but I believe that has more to do with 15 inches of rain in Jan. which pushes a lot of pollen March thru June. After that It will be dry and I'll be heading to anyother location.

Larry


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

I haven't noticed bees staying outside the hives when I feed thymol syrup, internal feeder. Do you use top feeder?

Anybody have any idea how long will thymol syrup retain it's potency?


----------

